# Rock-it Science at the Wing Shack, Whitby



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

*Rock-it Science at the Wing Shack, Whitby TONIGHT !!!*

Hi All

We're at it again. We will be rockin' the east end of the GTA. This Saturday, Nov. 4th. At the Wing Shack in Whitby.
Take the 401 to Thickson Rd. (Whitby) go north to Dundas St. E. turn left and the Wing Shack will be on your left (south side) just past Hopkins. 
Wing Shack Whitby
1121 Dundas Street E, Whitby
Phone: 905.665.6007
Email: [email protected] 

Or go to our web site www.rockitscience.ca
I love to see some forumites out there. Please introduce yourself. I'll be the one with the guitar  

cheers
Pete


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Bumping for tonight's gig!!!!

Cheers
Pete


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Wish I could make it out! Pete gave me a copy of their CD and it's great. If anyone in the GTA has nothing to do, check them out. Have a great gig Pete!evilGuitar:


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm going to be in Ontario next summer, so hopefully I can catch you guys then.


----------

